# AMH blood test



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Where can I get an AMH test done


I have just got back from docs and she didn't have a clue what I was talking about and so is going to phone me after she has found out what it is!


Thanks


----------



## SweetD (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi there - I got my AMH done by the Zita WEst clinic. I went for my result with my DH though it can be done by phone.

Hope this helps!
x


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

My gp had no idea either. I looked into it, Spire private clinics do it as do most fertility clinics.

X


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I had mine done at my clinic, they insist before they agree to treatment x


----------

